# Asi Bus Probleme....



## Igel (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen....

Habe die Schutzeinrichtungen auf einer Maschine auf Asi Kreisen hängen, und die Maschine schaltet sich von selbst aus...denke mal schwer das irgendwo ein Problem im Bus is und er sich deswegen manchmal abschaltet!

So, wie oder mit was kann ich herausfinden welches Bauteil genau zu dem Zeitpunkt aussteigt?

Die Diagnose Funktion vom Asi-Mon is leider nich ganz ausreichend, müsste dann den ganzen tag vorm laptop sitzen und warten bis sie sich ausschaltet!

Dachte ebenfalls auch schon an SPS Analyzer, habe aber jedoch nur Signale für den Zustand der zwei Kreise, und nich für jeden  einzelnen Schalter!

Vielleicht weiß je jemand weiter, Asi-Freaks unter euch?

danke


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
jetzt kommt es drauf an was Du für einen Umsetzer SPS-ASI hast, manche bieten da sehr gute Überwachungsfunktionen, da könntest Du den Zustand jedes Slaves in Wörtern auslesen, wie gesagt kommt auf deine Hardware an.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Martin Glarner (13 Juli 2005)

*USB-Box für SPS Analyzer*

Hallo dietmar
Für den SPS-Analyzer gibt es eine optionale USB-Box. Mit dieser können Hardwaresignale aufgezeichnet werden.
http://www.wito-ag.ch/produkt201_7.html


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin,
das ist schon OK, aber das hilft Igel auch nicht weiter, denn seine Sicherheitseinrichtung hängen an ASI und er hat 2 Kreise und in den Kreisen sind mehrere Not-Aus, und nun sieht er vieleicht Kreis 1 ist ausgestiegen, aber welcher Sicherheitsschalter im Kreis der Übeltäter war weiß er nicht, also muß er vom Umsetzer (die haben Software mit einer Kommandoschnittstelle) erfahren welcher Sicherheitsschalter ausgestiegen ist.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Uwe Schröder (14 Juli 2005)

*Empfehlung!*

Hallo!

Diese Probleme, welcher der teilnehmer ausgefallen ist,
haben wir auch schon gehabt.

Ich empfehle den Einsatz des ASI-Analysegerät von
Biehl und Wiedemann.

Dort wird der ausgefallene Slave gespeichert!
Unsichere Slaves werden auch angezeigt.
An Hand der fehlerhaften Datenübertragungen ist
eine einfache Bewertung des Busses möglich.

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
@ Uwe Schröder: die AS-I Geräte von B&W sind sehr gut, bei Ihren Profibus-AS-I kopplern ist so eine Analyze schon mit eingebaut, da sind die LED's bei Siemens schon etwas kärglich, dafür kann man sie aber über SPS abhorchen.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Igel (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für die zahlreichen meldungen!

ASI BUS läuft über Siemens Safety Monitor...aber habe noch nicht herausgefunden ob ich mit dem auch die einzelnen Schalter anzeigen lassen kann!


----------



## Martin Glarner (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo Igel
Ja, die einzelnen Schalter können in der CPU ausgewertet werden. 
In der folgenden Bausteinbeschreibung ist das Prinzip beschrieben.
http://www.wito-ag.ch/download/std/Kommunikation/WFB_SLAVE_ASI_SAFETY.pdf


----------

